# Mattel X3 Rrrrumbler Riding Toy Trike



## jrcarz (May 22, 2016)

Call me at 847-401-1332 if you have one for sale.
Thanks


----------



## jrcarz (May 22, 2016)

Looks like this


----------



## ccpanel (Dec 27, 2017)

wish mine looked that nice.
after couple days of google-i found your image...


----------



## Stone Hampton (Jun 9, 2019)

I have one of these trikes with the gears in my garage, its been in my mamaws barn for alot of years still kinda nice has surface rust & is missing the rod from the shifter to rear gearbox. Dont really know on price what would you offer? & can send pictures.


----------



## Stone Hampton (Jun 9, 2019)




----------

